# Strongest Marvel character Bleachverse can beat?



## TheDestroyer (Jul 18, 2012)

All dead characters come back alive at their strongest


----------



## Imagine (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't know too much about marvel stats so I'll say Spiderman.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

same as for OP and Naruto

maybe Ben Grimm/standart Colossus

maybe


with Respira probably .. if Barry lives that long


w/o Barry I don't think they can damage either of those 2 enough tbh


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 18, 2012)

Captain America,


----------



## EraserCannon (Jul 18, 2012)

Spiderman soloes HST


----------



## hammer (Jul 18, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Don't know too much about marvel stats so I'll say Spiderman.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2BGsqtY1o0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh wait, the X men are apart of Marvel arent they?

They might be able to defeat them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Oh wait, the X men are apart of Marvel arent they?
> 
> They might be able to defeat them.


:haaw


----------



## hammer (Jul 18, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Oh wait, the X men are apart of Marvel arent they?
> 
> They might be able to defeat them.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 18, 2012)

hammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2BGsqtY1o0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## astrallite (Jul 18, 2012)

Entire Bleachverse zergs ONE Marvel character?

No one has unlimited stamina.


----------



## hammer (Jul 18, 2012)

bleach verse ZERG?


HAWHAWHAWHAW


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 18, 2012)

Bleach doesn't have the quality to Zerg.

You need at least a little quality before you can mass quantity.


----------



## Gone (Jul 18, 2012)

Galactus..
















































This version


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 18, 2012)

astrallite said:


> Entire Bleachverse zergs ONE Marvel character?
> 
> No one has unlimited stamina.



Cosmics tend to disagree. Yeah The Thing/Non-Juggernaut-non-Phoenixforce-Colossus should be beatable. Barragarn will be the most important factor. 
Combining his Respira with Kyoka Suigetsu will make for a really neat combo. They won't really be able to fight back.

How fast is Namor? Since they are able to fly too, this combo could also work against him. His longelivety shouldn't be that much above Shinigami's.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

in the Narutoverse vs Thing thread it was mentioned Ben resisted some telepathy/mind hax from Moondragon IIRC



that means genjutsu, even mind-control like Kotoamatsukami, won't work

and those are > KS


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 18, 2012)

What feats of Durability does thing have? Did he end up soloing Naruto? Could he still do it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

against the verse he loses to bijuu bomb bombardment and/or soulfuck


against BM Naruto he'd either snap Nardo's neck eventually or maybe a draw if Naruto *stays the fuck away*


I doubt current Naruto can spam his bijuu bombs (looked like he went out of BM soon after doing that 20+km shit .. and before 5 minutes were up), so that's out probably


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> against the verse he loses to bijuu bomb bombardment and/or soulfuck
> 
> 
> against BM Naruto he'd either snap Nardo's neck eventually or maybe a draw if Naruto *stays the fuck away*



I don't read comics that often so I'm probably biased by Movie/Tv show, but when does Ben get feats of durability on that level?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Hulk for sure, though he can't beat Hulk

some others too


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Hulk for sure, though he can't beat Hulk
> 
> some others too



Well. I'm convinced.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

He did survive some hits from gladiator .

So there is also that .


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 18, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> He did survive some hits from gladiator .
> 
> So there is also that .



Now I'm even more convinced.


----------



## Gone (Jul 18, 2012)

To be fair, idk how hard the Hulk has actually hit BG. Not every punch the Hulk tosses out is a mountain buster. I mean the Hulk himself has taken hist from Zeus, that dosnt give the Hulk galaxy level durability.

Also the Hulk has pretty handily floored BG before, so idk if getting KOed counts as "tanking".


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, if Kira hit the hulk enough times maybe with the help of Aizen.  The Hulk wouldn't be able to move, or does his blade only work on metal I forgot?

They could also take out wolverine with respira (he does age just slowly as shown in one of the  comics where he's older).


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

Implying the hulk won't just murder them all with a thunder clap .


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 18, 2012)

I will try give names different than Ben - Colossus:

- Current Dr. Strange - Via speedblitz

- Human Torch* - Speedblitz

* Torch can go to amazing speeds, but with acceleration. Without aceleration he have some bullet time feats, but i think Bleach guys are faster than that right ? Or he have better feats than that ?

- Magik - Speedblitz again

- Grey Hulk - He is only a bit stronger than Ben Grimm


----------



## Barioth (Jul 18, 2012)

TheDestroyer said:


> *All dead characters* come back alive at their strongest



So...... marvel wins by default?


----------



## posterer (Jul 18, 2012)

Well maybe a herald level being....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> I will try give names different than Ben - Colossus:
> 
> - Current Dr. Strange - Via speedblitz
> 
> ...





posterer said:


> Well maybe a herald level being....


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 18, 2012)

If you desagree, please make your point.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

They make hulk angry.

They end up not liking him when he is angry .


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes. But Grey Hulk is far weaker than Savage Hulk.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2012)

posterer said:


> Well maybe a herald level being....



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yytbDZrw1jc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huntring (Jul 18, 2012)

posterer said:


> Well maybe a herald level being....



All herald level being from what I've read have FTL speeds, and planet level durablity/destructive capacity.  Let's not even get into the hax that herald level beings have.

And your saying Bleach can defeat a herald level being.......................

No words.


----------



## Barioth (Jul 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yytbDZrw1jc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Allow me to assist 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_QDGdbg-QQ[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Inb4me getting ban. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Light Summers (Jul 18, 2012)

i'll go with Gorgon.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2012)

George Takei wins this thread.


----------



## posterer (Jul 18, 2012)

Huntring said:


> All herald level being from what I've read have FTL speeds, and planet level durablity/destructive capacity.  Let's not even get into the hax that herald level beings have.
> 
> And your saying Bleach can defeat a herald level being.......................
> 
> No words.



TBH I don't know much about bleach, and a herald level posses much more powers than you listed, they can alter size, have transmutation, control over the dead, open black holes, time travel, destructive/durability are star level, telepathy, cosmic awareness, create pocket dimensions,etc...
I reckon they stand no chance in hell. Then I think Thor should solo.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 18, 2012)

posterer said:


> TBH I don't know much about bleach, and a herald level posses much more powers than you listed, they can alter size, have transmutation, control over the dead, open black holes, time travel, destructive/durability are star level, telepathy, cosmic awareness, create pocket dimensions,etc...
> I reckon they stand no chance in hell. Then I think Thor should solo.



Exactly.  Any of the powers you listed is easily above Bleach.  

Bleach only has town level destructive capacity/durability, with hypersonic+ speed for it's _top tiers_.  

Saying that Bleach can defeat Heralds is similar to saying that babies can destroy tanks.  This statement's going to be met with ridicule no matter what.  

Next time a least research the fictions in the match up before typing anything in the OBD.  That way you'll not make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

Thor is overkill.

You should aim lower.

Much lower .


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 18, 2012)

What about this guys, Bleachverse have a chance ?

- Current Dr. Strange - Via speedblitz

- Human Torch* - Speedblitz

* Torch can go to amazing speeds, but with acceleration. Without aceleration he have some bullet time feats, but i think Bleach guys are faster than that right ? Or he have better feats than that ?

- Magik - Speedblitz again

- Grey Hulk - He is only a bit stronger than Ben Grimm


----------



## hammer (Jul 18, 2012)

you must be jesting


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone here have a argument, lol ?

Im not sure if they can be beaten by the bleachverse, but i want discuss instead of people always saying Thing - Colossus. 

*About Strange : *

Current, non-classic Strange still has some very useful abilities like the Crimson Bands of Cyttorak, but he has no autoshields, no superhuman durability (he's been hurt or pushed to near death by a variety of things from a Hand sword, the Avengers Mansion being wrecked by the Revengers, and Wolverine's claws) and as far as I know he has no superhuman reflex feats worth a damn.

*About Magik:*

Fighted h2h against Black Widow, was hurted by a arrow and i dont remember speed feats from her. She has no superhuman durability.

*Human Torch*

Someone can post he having hipersonic + reactions ?

*Grey Hulk*

If the verse can beat Ben Grimm, why not Grey Hulk ?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 18, 2012)

astrallite said:


> Entire Bleachverse zergs ONE Marvel character?
> 
> No one has unlimited stamina.



Lol this guy




Darthgrim said:


> *What feats of Durability does thing have?* Did he end up soloing Naruto? Could he still do it?




Gladiator punched him in the liver




Fluttershy said:


> against the verse he loses to bijuu bomb bombardment and/or soulfuck
> 
> 
> against BM Naruto he'd either snap Nardo's neck eventually or maybe a draw if Naruto *stays the fuck away*
> ...



if he wasn't soup after Gladiator hit his liver he should be good for some Bijuu bombs





eaebiakuya said:


> I will try give names different than Ben - Colossus:
> 
> - Current Dr. Strange - Via speedblitz
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA

get the fuck out with that fanwanking bullshit

and Gray hulk smashed through an asteroid larger than a planet IIRC..so no again your completely full of shit


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 18, 2012)

ahahahahahaha!! welcome back HK to the land of stupid talk.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 18, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and Gray hulk smashed through an asteroid larger than a planet IIRC..so no again your completely full of shit



Come on, again coming with MASSIVE PIS feats, and still, in this feat he had help to destroy the asteroid(he was launched with the lightspeed in the asteroid).

Savage Hulk isent capable of destroying a asteroid 2 times the size of the earth with one punch, let Grey Hulk alone.

Grey Hulk level is around The Thing and Colossus. This is weakest version of the Hulk.

You only cursed my, but again, dont come with any argument. Nice...

P.S: I never said bleachverse beat then for sure. I said they may can, and asked yours guys opinion.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 18, 2012)

They're not beating Magik. Minus CIS/PIS, she dumps them all in Limbo and calls it a day.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 18, 2012)

Magik have any speed feats ?

Im sure with speed equalized she could beat even some heralds. But i dont remember she having hypersonic + reactions. 

She can defeat the entire HST with a thought. But she will have time to thought ?

Against a guy with super speed :


----------



## Id (Jul 18, 2012)

Dr. Doom can pretty much stand up to anyone in the Bleach verse.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 18, 2012)

JB/Ghost Rider alone is enough to solo bleachverse


----------



## Gone (Jul 19, 2012)

Ghost Rider is massivly overkill, he beat Dr. Strange and was stated to be powerful enough to beat WWH by Strange. Unrestricted Ghost Rider, with Zarathos full power would curb stomp Bleach with ease.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 19, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> Come on, again coming with MASSIVE PIS feats, and still, in this feat he had help to destroy the asteroid(he was launched with the lightspeed in the asteroid).



and considering he did it through his own durability..becoming a gray bullet..you are now engaging in deliberate downplaying and dishonest  misrepresentation of feats

this is something you should be banned for..



eaebiakuya said:


> Savage Hulk isent capable of destroying a asteroid 2 times the size of the earth with one punch, let Grey Hulk alone.
> .



and you base this on what? Nevermind that a punch was not how this was achieved


----------



## Gone (Jul 19, 2012)

The point is that even if grey Hulk isnt strong enough to bust an asteroid that size, hes durable enough to survive the force of using his own body to do so. Which puts him past anything that Bleach verse can dish out on him.


----------



## Light Summers (Jul 19, 2012)

> *About Magik:*
> 
> Fighted h2h against Black Widow, was hurted by a arrow and i dont remember speed feats from her. She has no superhuman durability.



that fight with Black Widow was an extremely low end showing to the point it was bullshit.  here's a speed feet though.



so yes, if she has the reaction time to evade Monica she would solo the shit out of Bleach. 

but i'll add: Mandarin, Moonstone, Luke Cage, Havok, and Sebastian Shaw to the list of characters they can take down.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 19, 2012)

Basically all of the AvX fights have been PIS-ridden so far. Wolverine KOing Kid Gladiator with a pressure point?


----------



## posterer (Jul 19, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Thor is overkill.
> 
> You should aim lower.
> 
> Much lower .



I think Human torch would be enough. He's a life wiper.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 19, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and considering he did it through his own durability..becoming a gray bullet..you are now engaging in deliberate downplaying and dishonest  misrepresentation of feats



Yes, but the thing is, the "gray bullet" should be unable to destroy a asteroid 2 times the size of the earth. 

Gray Hulk always was portayed as someone on Thing level(but stronger, with regen and can amp his strengh). If you consider this feat, he would be much more stronger. 

About Magik, i agree, she should beat bleachverse with this speed feat.

A question Light, Mandarin isen't a strong guy ? How Bleachverse beat him ?


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 19, 2012)

Is the Thing immortal? If not, then Bleach can probably kill him by teleporting Respira inside his body.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 19, 2012)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Is the Thing immortal? If not, then Bleach can probably kill him by teleporting Respira inside his body.



Not shure if that's possible, since they only teleported something into Barragarn, whose body is .....well hollow. Since he only is a sceleton.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 19, 2012)

Heavily restricted Molecule Man drops a mountain-range on their asses


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 19, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> Yes, but the thing is, the "gray bullet" should be unable to destroy a asteroid 2 times the size of the earth. [



because you say so? the feats say otherwise



eaebiakuya said:


> Gray Hulk always was portayed as someone on Thing level(but stronger, with regen and can amp his strengh). If you consider this feat, he would be much more stronger.



he is much stronger..and both of those two have escalated power wise over the years



eaebiakuya said:


> A question Light, Mandarin isen't a strong guy ? How Bleachverse beat him ?



they aren't, they maybe able to beat him by mass mobbing him but he'd casually one shot thousands of them

the guy through Chi manipulation can casually shatter class 90+ armor and he should be Master Chuen level(for those of you who read the destroyer novels) reaction time if not higher


----------



## AliceKumo (Jul 19, 2012)

They Reiatsu crush everyone.


----------



## Dashful (Jul 19, 2012)

AliceKumo said:


> They Reiatsu crush everyone.



Obviously~! These fools.


----------



## Light Summers (Jul 19, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> Yes, but the thing is, the "gray bullet" should be unable to destroy a asteroid 2 times the size of the earth.
> 
> A question Light, Mandarin isen't a strong guy ? How Bleachverse beat him ?



yeah, he's pretty up there for an Earth character but he's nowhere near powerful enough to solo the verse. as long as the character can be tagged then Bleach'll have a pretty good shot of winning due to their more broken characters like Tsukishima, Barry, Tousen, and that black arrancar dude.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 19, 2012)

At any rate, the only ones who have a shot at taking down the strongest that the Bleachverse can defeat are these two:

Dangai Ichigo
Hogyoku Aizen

Followed by these three based on feats:

Yamamoto
Ulquiorra
H2 Ichigo

As a personal opinion, they are stopped cold by anyone around the Hulk's level.  Anyone lower is fair play, while anyone above easily solos the Bleachverse.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jul 19, 2012)

That is about brute force. 

What about hax ?

And how fast is the fastest guy of bleachverse ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 19, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> At any rate, the only ones who have a shot at taking down the strongest that the Bleachverse can defeat are these two:
> 
> Dangai Ichigo
> Hogyoku Aizen
> ...



Isn't hulk Mountain/city+ normally?

If so, he's gonna one shot everyone and there's no way they're putting him down with his regen and durability.


----------



## Dashful (Jul 19, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> That is about brute force.
> 
> What about hax ?
> 
> And how fast is the fastest guy of bleachverse ?



Faster than a speeding bullet


I'm not wrong


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 19, 2012)

Light Summers said:


> yeah, he's pretty up there for an Earth character but he's nowhere near powerful enough to solo the verse. as long as the character can be tagged then Bleach'll have a pretty good shot of winning due to their more broken characters like Tsukishima, Barry, Tousen, and that black arrancar dude.



Savage Hulk is quite immortal, if this would extent to the Grey Hulk, Barry won't be useful here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2012)

Hulk's poop solos


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 19, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Hulk's poop solos



Only after he ate wolverine.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> Only after he ate wolverine.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 19, 2012)

They stop at Frog-Man


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> They stop at Frog-Man



Da fuck is that?


----------



## shikaigash (Jul 19, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Da fuck is that?



Space Penguin's bro


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 19, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Da fuck is that?



He is a member of "Action Pack"

LolMarvel


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2012)

mexican spider-man rapes


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> mexican spider-man rapes


----------



## FireEel (Jul 20, 2012)

Could Bleachverse take down Jobberine?

Or Captain America if hes allowed to give a heroic speech before the fight?


----------



## Id (Jul 20, 2012)

hammer said:


> mexican spider-man rapes



Spider-Man 2099?


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2012)

FireEel said:


> Could Bleachverse take down Jobberine?
> 
> Or Captain America if hes allowed to give a heroic speech before the fight?


no          .


Meyer Lansky said:


> Spider-Man 2099?



sure


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 20, 2012)

Bleach vs.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 20, 2012)

What about Throg?


----------

